# best troller? minkota or motorguide



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif]

I'm sure you'll get an ear full.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Swampfox. my personal experience with Minn-Kota has been very good...my current saltwater MK is 7 years old and still going strong! i just bought a new MK for our new boat that is due soon......If it aint broke....I'm not going to fix it!  Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Personality for frestwater fishing like bhass, stripers and bluegull....I use a foot-controlled motorguide 24v with 70lbs trust and never had a plm with it. It's has been a great trolling motor.

For saltwater....I love to use minnkota Riptide digital trolling motors because it's run a lot quieter than 5 speed version when u stalking for inshore species in the flats. I had one on my pontoon boat and I had another one saved for new microskiff boat.

I love them both but all have plms in one of these days.

Freshwater= motorguide foot controlled or 5 speed forward/ 2 reverse. Don't buy a co-pilot TM.

Saltwater = digital 12V to 36v tiller handle trolling motors and CO- Pilot.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a MK RT80 bow mount, 24v on my flats boat, and there is NO WAY I could sneak up on redfish or bonefish on the flats with the thing on a calm day. It's simply too loud on any speed that will make headway. 

BUT, I can hold position in the St Lucie inlet at full tide flow for hours on end, so I guess that's the trade-off. 

Never tried an MG 24 volt, so I couldn't compare it noise-wise. It may be that it's just the 24v ones. 

Nothing like the little 12v ones I've used on canoes and the like, where you can't even hear them.

Hope this helps

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I say Minn Kota. Support the company that supports you [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] This Riptide 55 lb thrust remote bow mount was give away at last weekends Gheenoe Rally courtesy of Minn Kota and Custom Gheenoe.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Great kids but who are the 4 clowns behind them? ;D

MK all the way - and I'm in freshwater 99.99999999% of the time. Got me big fresh water Tuna the other day - that's a Striper for all you saltwater guys.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

come to tampa and you can get all the strippers you want


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't kill my 10 year old Motorguide Great White... it's on it's second mount, but the motor is still running strong... even after the logic board caught fire... I don't know if I can say that of the current MG line though... :-?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I got some gift cards for my birthday last thur and had some points at BPS and just bought a 12v Motorguide Great White. Will let you know how i like soon. Went with the Motorguide under the advise and schooling of a very well respected form member.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

> Well, I got some gift cards for my birthday last thur and had some points at BPS and just bought a 12v Motorguide Great White. Will let you know how i like soon. Went with the Motorguide under the advise and schooling of a very well respected form member.


Matt,

Did u get a 12volt 5 speed/2 reverse 46 lbs trust Motorguide great white? That's wut I had it on my old classic.....this is the best trolling motor I ever had......very powerful motor.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Blake that's the one I got. Still in the box the weather down here is windy this week. It's the base unit but I am that type of buyer.


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

> Matt,
> 
> Did u get a 12volt 5 speed/2 reverse 46 lbs trust Motorguide great white? That's wut I had it on my old classic.....this is the best trolling motor I ever had......very powerful motor.



Would a motor like that be enough to be used as the main power source on a 13 footer if I didnt have too go to far? I usually fish around CRB in Tampa Bay and dont usually go far? Also, what battery setup would I need if I was going o only use the trolling motor?

Thanks


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

CHANDLER THIS MOTOR WOULD BE FINE FOR THE TYPE USE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. I DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT YOUR FINANCES BUT IF YOU STEP UP TO THE NEXT MODLE THE OVER 50 LBS AND DIGITAL IT WILL GET MUCH BETTER POWER TIME FROM THE SAME BATTERY.


----------

